
Danger: Helvetica - bradgessler
http://www.idolhands.com/personal/danger-helvetica/
======
joubert
Hehehehe.

I saw the movie, Helvetica, recently. It was astonishing to see people's
vehement opposition to (no, hatred of) a typeface.
(<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0847817/>)

~~~
vinutheraj
WTF !!

